
Lego: The Future of Construction - rktaparia
http://rishitaparia.com/writing/legoconstruction
======
chrdlu
Huge fan of modular construction! I hope down the line, more modular
construction means you can upgrade buildings much more easily.

~~~
rktaparia
Hopefully easier to build, upgrade, and reconfigure. In a post CV-19 world
where the 'open-office' configuration needs to be rethought, major changes
might end up being prohibitively expensive

